# CPT code 93567



## EmilyDingee (Apr 3, 2013)

I received a billing slip with just code 93567 marked. As you all know this is an add on code tobe billed with codes 93451-93461. The issue is it looks like the Artograpghy was all that was done, no cath, no coronary angiography...

Body of op note:
" a #6 French pigtail was placed in ascending aorta and LAO aortagram was performed which demonstrated a huge assending arch aneurysm with wide open aortic insufficiency. Pressors were turned off.The shealths were sutured in place. The patient was transfered immediatly to operating room."

Is there any way I can bill for this?


----------



## RhondaJohnson (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, you can bill it as just a plain aortography.

36200 - cath placement aorta
75600 - aortography, thoracic radiological supervision and interpretation.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you So much for your input!


----------

